# Help! Dust Collector On Board Breaker Popping On Start Up!!



## WoodsmanWV (Jul 5, 2018)

My dust collector’s on board circuit breaker pops at about 1/3 to 1/2 of full RPMs on start up. This does not happen every time. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you know the amperage of the breaker and wire size where you have it plugged in? If the unit is starved for electricity it can cause a lot of problems especially with electronics. A lot of times outlets in homes are wired with 14 gauge wire which isn't good for equipment.


----------



## WoodsmanWV (Jul 5, 2018)

It is a 20amp circuit with 12 ga wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel. You can add your first name to your signature line and it will show in each post, then we'll know what to call you.

What size is your DC motor? Does it turn freely by hand? Is something blocking the inlet?

David


----------



## WoodsmanWV (Jul 5, 2018)

It is the pop up breaker on the motor. I do not see an indication of the amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodsmanWV (Jul 5, 2018)

I have tried starting it with all gates closed, some open, and all open. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try spinning the impeller ....*

Make certain the impeller which is directly attached to the motor shaft will spin freely. 



If there is an overload or extra current draw when the motor starts up, it could be a bad start capacitor..... I donno?


That motor is not a DC motor, so it should start instantly.


It's hard to fix something when it's intermittent..... :sad2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The pop up breaker on the motor is a thermal overload switch. It's function is to turn the motor off if the motor gets too hot. If everything turns free and the motor isn't getting hot my guess is it's the sensor which operates the thermal overload. This would be something internal in the motor and unless you are experienced with working on motors I would take it to a electric motor repair shop and have them check it out.


----------



## WoodsmanWV (Jul 5, 2018)

After about 15 tries this afternoon it finally started up and ran perfectly the whole time I was shaping a bow riser!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I predict that this will get worse and worse until it finally fails to start at all. I'd guess a trip to a motor service shop would be best.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I predict that this will get worse and worse until it finally fails to start at all. I'd guess a trip to a motor service shop would be best.


Agree

To the shop! If a capacitor on the motor attempt replace!


----------



## WoodsmanWV (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for everyone’s help! It seems to be working and a weak on board circuit breaker was the culprit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

